# Is a 2000 F150 Ext Cab 5.4 GOOD FOR PLOWING RESIDENTAL?



## coreyod21 (Sep 25, 2011)

I currently own a 98 GMC Seirra ext cab that I was planning on using this season for plowing until my girlfriend borrowed it to run to the store and wrecked it.:realmad: I loved the truck. Anyways Im now looking at a 2000 Ford F150 ext cab 4x4. Its super clean in and out. It has 160,000 on the 5.4 that runs perfect. He wants $5000. He said it was a businesses truck but I can tell wasnt used for hauling a trailer because it has the factory bumper with no ball or no class 3 hitch. Im thinking about grabbing it but im not sure yet because around me I really dont see any f150 like this (1997-2003) plowing. I really only see f250, chevys or older ford f150. Would this handle plowing only residential if I baby it? Im asking because I heard of them having problems with the transmisson. Thanks in advance and sorry for the long post just wanted to make sure I added all the details. Hope someone can help with advice. First year plowing.


----------



## Morrissey snow removal (Sep 30, 2006)

yes it would be fine with a fisher ht plow


----------



## OntarioGuy (Jan 5, 2011)

It would be good, with the right size plow and some ballast in the back. What type of plows are you looking at? just courius.


----------



## coreyod21 (Sep 25, 2011)

Lucfw;1414494 said:


> It would be good, with the right size plow and some ballast in the back. What type of plows are you looking at? just courius.


right now I own a meyers poly but I really would like a lighter plow. I like the fisher ht that was suggested. Im open to suggestions tho because im new to the industry. Im adding snow removal to my landscaping company. I heard of some people using snowway I believe. I just seen it was a clear plow. The truck didnt bow in that much.


----------



## OntarioGuy (Jan 5, 2011)

coreyod21;1414518 said:


> right now I own a meyers poly but I really would like a lighter plow. I like the fisher ht that was suggested. Im open to suggestions tho because im new to the industry. Im adding snow removal to my landscaping company. I heard of some people using snowway I believe. I just seen it was a clear plow. The truck didnt bow in that much.


Western make a HT to. also alot of the brands make plows for half tons, now some are heavyer than others. Not sure if you know this but on the plows websites you can see what plow with fit your truck. Do you plan on using any timbrens or anything along those lines?


----------



## coreyod21 (Sep 25, 2011)

I don't mean to ask what might be a dumb question but what are timbrens and what is their use? Like I said I'm new to plowing.


----------



## OntarioGuy (Jan 5, 2011)

coreyod21;1414552 said:


> I don't mean to ask what might be a dumb question but what are timbrens and what is their use? Like I said I'm new to plowing.


No problem, we where all new to plowing at one point. I think its better to ask questions than make a mistake.

Timbrens replace your factory bump stop. here is a link : http://www.timbren.com/

There is also alot of talk about them on here to. they are fairly easy to install. and the price is pretty good. now there are some that use air bags, witch are the same as timbrens only you can control the psi in them according to having the plow on or off ect.

Also you could get your truck level by cranking the torsoin bars. That will give you more clearance for the plow mount. And about the ballast in the back it will help by adding wait to the back adding more traction when the plow is on and also level it out abit.


----------



## Rick547 (Oct 9, 2009)

I have a 99 Ford F150 short bed I use for plowing driveways. I installed a Snoway 26 7' 1/2" blade on mine. Mine has the clear lexan. I think the new ones use steel though. I've used it for 5 years and had no problems with plowing. Just make sure you get a good set of snow tires. Also check the truck you are looking at for broken exhaust manifold bolts. Ford had a problem with them breaking.


----------



## Wilnip (Oct 4, 2011)

I was worried about the tranny in my 1/2 ton Dodge so I added a transmission cooler. About $60 and 1 hour or so to install. At least it gives me piece of mind if nothing else. And always be sure you are completly stopped before switching from forward to reverse and vice versa.


----------



## OntarioGuy (Jan 5, 2011)

Rick547;1414631 said:


> Also check the truck you are looking at for broken exhaust manifold bolts. Ford had a problem with them breaking.


I am in the market for a F150 in the years that he said for a daily driver. I never new about that, ThanksThumbs Up Also Ford has a recall in the gas tank straps, they will replace them for free. My dads 97 f150's gas tank fell right out while he was going down the road.


----------



## pooleo8 (Nov 8, 2009)

I think it depends on the type of resi. Around my area, a full size truck would not cut it. Most people have chain link fence and just wide enough for small car. I find my ranger is nice for resi because its small. You can get in and move around without worrying about pinging something. If your jobs are mainly wide open or turn around type drives, it will be fine. If you into the areas where homes are 2 feet apart and theres a garage at the end and chain link fence, might not be the best thing


----------



## Rick547 (Oct 9, 2009)

Lucfw;1414641 said:


> I am in the market for a F150 in the years that he said for a daily driver. I never new about that, ThanksThumbs Up Also Ford has a recall in the gas tank straps, they will replace them for free. My dads 97 f150's gas tank fell right out while he was going down the road.


They replaced mine late last year.


----------



## coreyod21 (Sep 25, 2011)

Lucfw;1414622 said:


> No problem, we where all new to plowing at one point. I think its better to ask questions than make a mistake.
> 
> Timbrens replace your factory bump stop. here is a link : http://www.timbren.com/
> 
> ...


Thanks for clearing that up. While I was doing research I heard alot of guys mentioning those. I would like to eventually put those on if I purchase the f150.


----------



## coreyod21 (Sep 25, 2011)

Wilnip;1414639 said:


> I was worried about the tranny in my 1/2 ton Dodge so I added a transmission cooler. About $60 and 1 hour or so to install. At least it gives me piece of mind if nothing else. And always be sure you are completly stopped before switching from forward to reverse and vice versa.


You dont think the F150 come with a trans cooler? I know my Seirra has one and its a 1/2 ton. Maybe it was just an option. I never knew they where that simple to install and Im mechanically inclined for the most part. Ill look into that for sure.


----------



## coreyod21 (Sep 25, 2011)

Rick547;1414631 said:


> I have a 99 Ford F150 short bed I use for plowing driveways. I installed a Snoway 26 7' 1/2" blade on mine. Mine has the clear lexan. I think the new ones use steel though. I've used it for 5 years and had no problems with plowing. Just make sure you get a good set of snow tires. Also check the truck you are looking at for broken exhaust manifold bolts. Ford had a problem with them breaking.


Is your 99 a 5.4? Thanks for the info about the manifold bolts. I never heard about that with them. I have only heard about the spark plugs breaking or popping out and the trans being weaker than GM's 1/2 tons. It seems like the people ether have those problems or dont really have any. Has the snoway held up ok?


----------



## coreyod21 (Sep 25, 2011)

pooleo8;1414746 said:


> I think it depends on the type of resi. Around my area, a full size truck would not cut it. Most people have chain link fence and just wide enough for small car. I find my ranger is nice for resi because its small. You can get in and move around without worrying about pinging something. If your jobs are mainly wide open or turn around type drives, it will be fine. If you into the areas where homes are 2 feet apart and theres a garage at the end and chain link fence, might not be the best thing


Thats a good point becuase my area that I service most is like you said , small drives and close houses with fences. I was looking into a ranger because I already have a 2 wd 5 speed ranger and I love it. I clearly cant use it to plow but I was going to buy one but everyone I know who has an auto has had to do trans work. matter of fact recently my friends trans blew in my driveway. Plus im not sure how a lil ranger would handle pulling a bigger landscape trailer.


----------



## Rick547 (Oct 9, 2009)

coreyod21;1415087 said:


> Is your 99 a 5.4? Thanks for the info about the manifold bolts. I never heard about that with them. I have only heard about the spark plugs breaking or popping out and the trans being weaker than GM's 1/2 tons. It seems like the people ether have those problems or dont really have any. Has the snoway held up ok?


I bought this truck used and I pretty sure it has been wrecked before I bought it. I used it for a number of years to drive back in forth to work and haul mulch in the spring. When I retired I decided that I no longer wanted to shovel my driveway because of the length. Plus both daughters had long driveways and could use the help clearing them out. When I decided to purchase a snow plow I looked for the lightest dependable plow available and chose the Snoway as it was about 100# lighter than anything out there. The only problem I had was last year when I put the plow back on. I raised the plow and it would only angle to the left. At that time I had a wireless controller. I took it back to the dealer and the control module was toast. They told me that Snoway had a problem with the old tile controller and recommended that it be replace with the current model available. I had a choice to go wireless again of wire. I chose wired as I was going through batteries during the season and just did not want to mess with them going out at the wrong time. The plow itself has been very good and has been able to go through anything I have found while plowing. I did have the torsion springs tightened up but I still want to install a set of Timbren on the front. I would buy a Snoway again but I've been impressed with some of the youtube videos I have seen from a member on this forum has on a Jeep.


----------



## Wilnip (Oct 4, 2011)

coreyod21;1415078 said:


> You don't think the F150 come with a trans cooler? I know my Seirra has one and its a 1/2 ton. Maybe it was just an option. I never knew they where that simple to install and Im mechanically inclined for the most part. Ill look into that for sure.


If the truck has a towing package then it would have the cooler. From what you said its doesn't. Just the cooler that's part of the radiator but I didn't think that would be sufficient. 
Btw, I bought my 02 F250 in October and it had several manifold bolts broken off. I think I paid about 3.5 hrs labor at the local shop for them to fix it. Its an Ex cab, 8ft bed. Sometimes its a little long but I can make it work in every driveway. If uou get a lighter plow, it should do fine for ya.


----------

